
Clay Christensen: “Disruptive Innovations Create Jobs, Efficiency Destroys Them” - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/09/clayton-christensen-disruptive-innovations-create-jobs-efficiency-innovations-destroy-them/
======
codgercoder
Rapidly growing startups have things that must get done, almost regardless the
cost. Effectiveness reigns over efficiency. Often they are providing something
new in the marketplace. Once competition really sets in, cost starts to matter
more, and efficiency reigns over effectiveness. The rash early hiring settles
down.

------
mtgx
If you read Innovator's Dilemma, I suggest reading "Blue Ocean Strategy" as
well. The overall concept is very similar, but with some different insights,
and while Clayton focuses mainly on technology companies, this books also
gives examples for different types of products from different industries.

[http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Ocean-Strategy-Uncontested-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Ocean-Strategy-Uncontested-
ebook/dp/B004OC07F8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349832773&sr=8-2&keywords=blue+ocean+strategy)

